# Nvidia - keine 100Hz HDTV



## c0re1987 (10. Januar 2010)

Sehr geehrte Foren Mitglieder,

ich habe vergeblich nach Antworten gesucht. Aber keine bekommen.

Ich wollte heute mit meinem PC (Nvidia 285 GTX) DVI-HDMI HDTV (Samusung 100Hz) einen Bluray Film sehen. Leider konnte ich im Nvidia Treiber nicht auf 100Hz stellen und eine Info vom Fernseher sagte mir 1080p@60Hz. 

Jetzt ist meine Frage woran liegt das? 

Rechnet der Fernseher das einfach um? Wenn ja muss ich dann im Treiber auf 50Hz stellen?
Oder stimmt irgendwas mit den Komponeten nicht? 

Im Netz bin ich auf viele Antworten gestoßen die mir aber alle keine Klare Aussage gegeben haben. 

Mit freundlichem Gruß

c0re


----------



## mattinator (10. Januar 2010)

Wahrscheinlich wird der Fernseher (seine Eigenschaften) vom NVIDIA-Treiber nicht richtig erkannt. Evtl. gibt es von Samsung einen Treiber für Windows oder Du kannst mal versuchen, im  Gerätemanager manuell einen Monitor-Treiber auszuwählen, der 100 Hz bei 1080p schafft (MS generisch). In den Erweiterten Anzeige-Einstellungen hast Du sicher schon nachgesehen ?


----------



## roadgecko (10. Januar 2010)

Normalerweise "errechnet" der Fernseher anhand der Bilder die passenden zwischenbilder. So entsteh der 100Hz effekt. Normale BluRays habe ja nur so um die 24 Bilder pro sekunde.


----------



## david430 (10. Januar 2010)

ich wollt mal fragen, was diese 100 hz bringen, ist dann die quali besser oder was ist dann??? also bei 3d versteh ichs, aber dafür braucht man ja wiederum 120 hz. kann mich da jmd aufklären?


----------



## roadgecko (10. Januar 2010)

david430 schrieb:


> ich wollt mal fragen, was diese 100 hz bringen, ist dann die quali besser oder was ist dann??? also bei 3d versteh ichs, aber dafür braucht man ja wiederum 120 hz. kann mich da jmd aufklären?



Dieses "normale" 100Hz sorgt dafür, das Bewegungen flüßiger rüber kommen bzw. dargestellt werden.

Bei 3D ka denke ma das man dafür diese 120Hz einfahc benötigt.


----------



## iGreggy (10. Januar 2010)

Der Trick bei 100Hz ist das Bilder dazwischen gerechnet werden. Das soll Bewegungsunschärfen verhindern, hat also schonmal nichts mit 3-D zu tun. 

Ich glaube aber nicht das es Treiber oder ähnliches gibt. Kannst du denn an deinem Blue-Ray Player 100Hz einstellen? Vermutlich nicht, denn wie roadgecko schon sagte werden die Bilder Automatisch dazwischen gerechnet. Das macht der Fernseher intern. Wenn ich mal mit meinem Gamecube zocke kann ich meinem TV auch nicht sagen mach 100Hz an oder aus. Ein 200Hz TV kannst du da genauso wenig einstellen, der rechnet intern damit, an die Software kommst du nicht ran. Kurzum: dein 100Hz ist nur ein Bildverbesserer der automatisch kommt, du musst dir da also keine Gedanken machen, es ist alles okay. Bei 24p weiß ich das aber nicht ob man das einstellen kann/muss.

Hoffe das hilft dir alles weiter, wenn nicht frag ruhig.


----------



## c0re1987 (10. Januar 2010)

@mattinator:

Ich habe alles ausprobiert was ich weiß. Also auch das im Gerätemanage... 
Naja HDCP hat den Bildschirm erkannt. Von daher gehe ich nicht davon aus, dass er es richtig erkannt hat.


@roadgecko:

Ja gut, aber das ist keine Lösung. Was hat die Bildwiederholung mit der Hz zahl zu tun (Bei einem LC-Display)?

@david430:

Wenn du einen Film guckst siehst bei schnellen Bewegungen immer ein Art "Umbruch". Meistens ca. 5cm von oben. Da ist eine Linie die nicht richtig dargestellt wird. 100Hz vermindert das, bei 200Hz wird es kompliziert. Da statische Kulisse dann besonders unecht wirken. Sony hat einfach wie auch bei 100Hz zwischen die bilder ein errechnet. Bei LG haben sie zwischen durch immer ein Schwarzbild eingestetz. Dadurch wird das bild natürlich dunkler und die Kulisse wirkt wieder lebendiger.

@Greggy

Ja, dann müsste ich eigentlich bei den Nvidia Treiber auf 50Hz erstellen. Denn das würde mal 2 100Hz ergeben. Ich hatte aber 60Hz weil ich mir nicht sicher war wo die Hz erkommt. Also müsste ich eigentlich die Ergebenise (Fraps) mit 2 multiplizieren?!

Gruß


----------



## v3rtex (10. Januar 2010)

Also wenn du Bluray ohne Umrechnung (Pulldown) sehen willst ist die Einstellung 24 Hz das Richtige, keine 100 Hz.
(Die 100Hz sind wie schon beschrieben nur die zusätzlichen Bildberechnungsfeatures der Fernsehgeräts um schnelle Szenen zu glätten)

In 24 Hz ist das Material nämlich auch auf der Bluray Disc gespeichert.

Funktioniert bei mir im Catalyst Control Center/mit einem LED TV ohne Probleme und genieße 1A Bluray Qualität ohne störendes Ruckeln (dies hat man ab und zu bei höheren frequenzen wie 50/60 hz)
An meinem Sasmung Full HD steht dann auch 1080p @ 24Hz
*Zum Einlesen ins 3:2 Pulldown- und 24/50/60Hz Thema: LINK
* 

Stichwort: 1080p24
Dieses "echte" Format wird von hochwertigen Bluray Player an den Fernseher weitergegeben, welches dieser auch unterstützen sollte

Die 24 Hz müsstest du aber im NVidia treiber einstellen können.


----------



## c0re1987 (10. Januar 2010)

Fasse ich einmal zusammen bedeutet das wenn ich im Treiber alles außer 24i einstelle das er auf 60Hz rechnet? Ich kann auch nicht erkennen (außer an der Bildquali) in welchen Widerholungsraten der Bildschirm hantiert? z.B. Fraps?

Und ein Ruckeln habe ich nicht wahrgenommen außer bei schnelleren Bilder diese kleinen Umbrüche?





v3rtex schrieb:


> Also wenn du Bluray ohne Umrechnung (Pulldown) sehen willst ist die Einstellung 24 Hz das Richtige, keine 100 Hz.
> (Die 100Hz sind wie schon beschrieben nur die zusätzlichen Bildberechnungsfeatures der Fernsehgeräts um schnelle Szenen zu glätten)
> 
> In 24 Hz ist das Material nämlich auch auf der Bluray Disc gespeichert.
> .


----------



## v3rtex (10. Januar 2010)

Beim Fernseher solltest du eine Anzeigemöglichkeit der aktuellen Auflösung und Frequenz haben.


Zu deiner Frage: Nein

Stellst du zb. 60Hz (NTSC) ein, rechnet der Fernseher aus dem 24 Hz Material in 60 Hz um, dies ist der 3:2 Pulldown.
Stellst du aber zb. 50Hz (PAL) ein, führt das Gerät einen sog "PAL Speedup" durch, der das Material von 24 Hz auf 25Hz beschleunigt und dann einfach verdoppelt (25 * 2 = 50)


Du kannst beide Verfahren, die wenige Ruckler entstehen lassen umgehen, indem du die echten 24Hz der Bluray ansiehst.
Dabei brauch das Gerät nichts rechnen denn 24Hz der Bluray werden auf 24Hz des Monitors wiedergegeben.

Einfach 24Hz im Nvidia treiber einstellen.

Edit: Im NV Treiber ganz normal die Bildwiederholfrequenz auf 24Hz einstellen (siehe Bild)
http://img180.imageshack.us/img180/6724/nvidiatreiberod7.jpg

Zitat aus nem NV Forum:


> So Guys, it works now. Here is my config:
> 
> Vista 64bit, ForceWare 174.74, Geforce 8800GTS 512
> 
> ...




Ob dein TV Gerät jedoch echte 24 Hz unterstützt ist eine Andere Sache


----------



## Edguy (10. Januar 2010)

Stell im Treiber 24 Hz ein, wenn du BluRay oder andere HD-Quellen mit 24 Bilder/s (23,976 Bilder/s ..die spinnen die Amis  ) auf deinem Samsung wiedergeben möchtest. 
Bei anderen Sachen, normalen DVDs oder gewöhnliche PAL-Formate kannst du 50Hz (Standard) lassen. Zumindest kann ich keinen Unterschied zwischen 50Hz und 60Hz bei meinem TV erkennen (also kein Bildruckeln o.ä.).

TIPP: bei FullHD-Quellen solltest du derartige Bildverbesserer ausschalten.... macht keinen Sinn (zB 100Hz-Technologie, Perfect-Pixel und wie sie alle heißen....)


----------



## v3rtex (10. Januar 2010)

Edguy schrieb:


> 23,976 Bilder/s ..die spinnen die Amis



Wie Recht du hast...


----------



## c0re1987 (10. Januar 2010)

v3rtex schrieb:


> Wie Recht du hast...


So okay. Verstanden. Aber woher weiß ich was mir grade angezeigt wird? Wenn ich 24i stelle woher weiß ich ob es mir so wiedergegeben wird? Ah und was ist an 100Hz schlecht bzw ist es doch gut wenn mehrer bilder interpoliert werden?!


----------



## v3rtex (10. Januar 2010)

Hast du einen Samsung LED TV?
Auf meiner Fernbedienung gibts zb. einen Knopf mit "INFO", mit diesem wird auf meinem Gerät die aktuelle Auflösung und Frequenz angezeigt.
Müsste es bei dir eigentlich auch geben.


Klar ist das 100Hz Feature gut, die 100 Hz werden jedoch am Fernsehgerät INTERN durch mehrere Bildmodi verwendet bzw. berechnet.
Diese 100Hz gibts du aber nicht vom PC an den Ferseher.


----------



## Edguy (10. Januar 2010)

c0re1987 schrieb:


> So okay. Verstanden. Aber woher weiß ich was mir grade angezeigt wird? Wenn ich 24i stelle woher weiß ich ob es mir so wiedergegeben wird? Ah und was ist an 100Hz schlecht bzw ist es doch gut wenn mehrer bilder interpoliert werden?!



Darf ich dir die Frage stellen, wie lange du bereits deinen Samsung besitzt?   Und verwechsle jetzt nicht Birnen mit Äpfeln.... Interpolation hat nichts mit der 100Hz-technologie zu tun!


----------



## c0re1987 (10. Januar 2010)

Jo erstmal Danke für die Ausführlichen Informationen. Leider kann ich meine Gedanken nicht in konkrete Fragen verfassen weil die Unterschiedlichen Modien sehr komplex sind. 

Dennoch werde ich versuchen jetzt speziell auf mein Problembezogen meine Sicht zu erklären. Ich hoffe das sich jmd die Mühe macht mich gegf. zu berichtigen. 

Also der Film wird für das Kino gedreht und es werden 24Hz (FPS). Dann gibt es PAL was mit 50Hz arbeitet. Um das zu erreichen wird die "Geschwindigkeit" verändert. Das Prinzip nennt man Speedup. NTSC wird durch unterschiedliche Anordnung (3-2-3) auf 60Hz gestellt, was zu unregelmäßigkeit führt. Durch Interpolation wird dann noch mehr Zwischen Bilder errechnet. 

Das hoffe ich jetzt als Kurzform verstanden zu haben. Also wäre es doch besser einen PC-Bildschirm auf 50Hz zu stellen (was nicht geht) um eine gleichmäßige Verteilung der Bilder zu kommen (z.B. DVDs). Und wenn man eine Bluray sehen will die Wiederholrate auf 24Hz stellen. 

Sind denn 72Hz besser wie Interpolierte 100Hz? Warum geben alle PC-Bildschirme denn immer 60Hz aus?



Ich hoffe das sich jmd die Mühe macht das nach richtigkeit zu korrigieren und meine Frage zu beantworten. Ich bin auf jeden fall für alle Kommentare Dankbar! 


Mit freundlichem Gruß

c0re


----------



## v3rtex (10. Januar 2010)

c0re1987 schrieb:


> Jo erstmal Danke für die Ausführlichen Informationen. Leider kann ich meine Gedanken nicht in konkrete Fragen verfassen weil die Unterschiedlichen Modien sehr komplex sind.
> 
> Dennoch werde ich versuchen jetzt speziell auf mein Problembezogen meine Sicht zu erklären. Ich hoffe das sich jmd die Mühe macht mich gegf. zu berichtigen.
> 
> ...




60Hz kommt vor weil es ein amerikanischer Standard ist (NTSC), genauso wie PAL bei uns (50Hz)
Warum sich dies bei Monitoren durchgesetzt kann ich dir leider nicht erklären.

Klar kannst du zum beispiel dein Monitor auf 60Hz (50 geht auch per Treiber ) einstellen und jedesmal auf 24Hz wechseln wenn du Blurays sehen möchtest.

Weshalb du jetzt aufeinmal mit 72Hz daherkommst, kann ich aber nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## c0re1987 (10. Januar 2010)

v3rtex schrieb:


> 60Hz kommt vor weil es ein amerikanischer Standard ist (NTSC), genauso wie PAL bei uns (50Hz)
> Warum sich dies bei Monitoren durchgesetzt kann ich dir leider nicht erklären.
> .



Bei mir im Treiber kann ich nicht auf 50Hz stellen bei einer Auflösung von 1200p. (Nvidia 285 GTX Treiber 195.62 Samsung Sync Master 26")

Ich komme auf 72Hz weil ich gelesen haben das im Kinoprojektor das bild verdoppelt sogar verdreifacht wird, und ich annehme das ohne Fusch (PAL,NTSC) das Bild besser klarer unverfälschter rüber kommt.

Wir errechnen sich die 100Hz, im Bluray Zeitalter wird doch nur der NTSC Standart angenommen und der ist 60Hz (3-2-3, auf 24Hz bezogen (Analoge Aufnahme)). 

Danke noch mal für die Mühe^^

Gruß


----------



## Edguy (10. Januar 2010)

c0re1987 schrieb:


> Also der Film wird für das Kino gedreht und es werden 24Hz (FPS). Dann gibt es PAL was mit 50Hz arbeitet. Um das zu erreichen wird die "Geschwindigkeit" verändert. Das Prinzip nennt man Speedup. NTSC wird durch unterschiedliche Anordnung (3-2-3) auf 60Hz gestellt, was zu unregelmäßigkeit führt. Durch Interpolation wird dann noch mehr Zwischen Bilder errechnet.


Kino und BluRay 24 Bilder/Sekunde - RICHTIG
PAL ist das u.a. in Europa gängige TV-Format mit 25 Bilder/Sekunde; die Geräte haben eine Bildwiederholfrequenz von 50Hz.
NTSC sind knappe 30 Bilder/Sekunde; Geräte laufen mit 60Hz

Interpolation ist nicht das "Zwischenrechnen" einzelner Bilder, sondern vielmehr das "Errechnen" fehlender Pixel bei der Wiedergabe eines Materials mit weniger Pixel auf eine Auflösung mit mehr Pixeln.



> Das hoffe ich jetzt als Kurzform verstanden zu haben. Also wäre es doch besser einen PC-Bildschirm auf 50Hz zu stellen (was nicht geht) um eine gleichmäßige Verteilung der Bilder zu kommen (z.B. DVDs). Und wenn man eine Bluray sehen will die Wiederholrate auf 24Hz stellen.


Gute Frage: Pc-Monitore haben 60Hz, warum das so ist  -->??
Auf dem Monitor werden alle Quellen ohne Ruckeln wiedergegeben......

Beim LCD-TV hingegen muss man die Frequenz im Treiber richtig einstellen, damit es nicht zu Rucklern kommt.


> Sind denn 72Hz besser wie Interpolierte 100Hz? Warum geben alle PC-Bildschirme denn immer 60Hz aus?


diese 100Hz-Technologie deines Samsung-TVs kannst du nicht mit der Bildwiederholfrequenz vergleichen. Es werden gesammte Bilder, oder aber auch nur Teile des Bildes "zwischenberechnet" um ein ruhigeres, angenehmeres Bild zu erzeugen ("flüssig" ist wohl auch ein Werbewirksamer-Ausdruck). Somit werden Quellen mit minderer Auflösung auch mit diversen Upscalern (Stichwort Interpolation) durchaus aufgewertet und haben deshalb auch ihre Daseinsberechtigung.
Diese zusätzlichen Bilder können jedoch bei sehr schnellen kontrastreichen Bewegungen auch stören(zB Fussball-Übertragung: den Ball sieht man dank dieser Technik mehrfach...).

Bei Full-HD Quellen empfiehlt es sich, diese "Bildverbesserer" abzuschalten, denn was gibt es an einem Pixel, der so gewollt ist, zu verbessern?


----------



## c0re1987 (11. Januar 2010)

Edguy schrieb:


> Kino und BluRay 24 Bilder/Sekunde - RICHTIG
> PAL ist das u.a. in Europa gängige TV-Format mit 25 Bilder/Sekunde; die Geräte haben eine Bildwiederholfrequenz von 50Hz.
> NTSC sind knappe 30 Bilder/Sekunde; Geräte laufen mit 60Hz



Beziehen sich die 25FPS bzw 50Hz auf Halbbilder oder Vollbilder?

Ich meine aber heute beim Film kein Ruckeln vernommen zu haben, obwohl ich 60Hz eingestellt hatte. Oder meint Ihr mit Ruckeln Zeilensprünge? Oder Ruckartiges Bildverwechseln? 

Noch was anderes. Wenn ich ein Spiel Spiele was ich auf 60Hz einstelle und unter 30 FPS komme müsste es doch zu einem "Qualitätsverlust" kommen? Aber ein flimmer freies Spielen ist schon ab 24 FPS Möglich da es ab da an nicht mehr Ruckelt. 

Danke für die Antworten, ich glaube das das ein richtig guter Thread wird .


----------



## Edguy (11. Januar 2010)

> Beziehen sich die 25FPS bzw 50Hz auf Halbbilder oder Vollbilder?


 Was meinst du damit? Jedes Bild wird vom TV 2 mal ausgegeben.



> Ich meine aber heute beim Film kein Ruckeln vernommen zu haben, obwohl ich 60Hz eingestellt hatte. Oder meint Ihr mit Ruckeln Zeilensprünge? Oder Ruckartiges Bildverwechseln?


Du meinst jetzt die Wiedergabe der BluRay am LCD-TV? also bisher konnte ich das charakteristische 24Hz-Ruckeln jedem Vorführen   --> Was Sie über 24p, 3:2-Pulldown und Ruckeln wissen müssen


> Noch was anderes. Wenn ich ein Spiel Spiele was ich auf 60Hz einstelle und unter 30 FPS komme müsste es doch zu einem "Qualitätsverlust" kommen? Aber ein flimmer freies Spielen ist schon ab 24 FPS Möglich da es ab da an nicht mehr Ruckelt.


Worauf willst du hinaus?


----------



## c0re1987 (11. Januar 2010)

Edguy schrieb:


> Was meinst du damit? Jedes Bild wird vom TV 2 mal ausgegeben.



Fernsehen, Video oder auch das später hinzugekommene DVD-Format arbeiten im Zeilensprungverfahren und mit anderen Bildwiederholraten. Und Zeilensprungverfahren. Zitiert aus deinem Text, glaube auch das sich das erledigt hat




Edguy schrieb:


> Du meinst jetzt die Wiedergabe der BluRay am LCD-TV? also bisher konnte ich das charakteristische 24Hz-Ruckeln jedem Vorführen   --> Was Sie über 24p, 3:2-Pulldown und Ruckeln wissen müssen



Wenn du 24Hz einstellt interpoliert der TV aber noch. 
Ich habe grade noch mals versucht mit nem Notebook über einen VGA anschluß auf 24Hz zu stellen. Die Funktion war mir erneut nicht ergeben, das niedrigste was ich einstellen konnte war 60Hz. Was mir laut Treiber empfholen wurde war 75Hz (woher hat er das?). Notebook ATI 1400Express.

Das wenn ich Games Spiele die FPS sich ständig ändern, und wenn ich 100 FPS habe, habe ich natürlich keine 200 Hz. Aber wenn ich drunter komme muss doch ein "Qualitätsverlust" entstehen?!

Gruß


----------



## The_Rock (11. Januar 2010)

c0re1987 schrieb:


> Noch was anderes. Wenn ich ein Spiel Spiele was ich auf 60Hz einstelle und unter 30 FPS komme müsste es doch zu einem "Qualitätsverlust" kommen? Aber ein flimmer freies Spielen ist schon ab 24 FPS Möglich da es ab da an nicht mehr Ruckelt.
> 
> Danke für die Antworten, ich glaube das das ein richtig guter Thread wird .



Du wirfst gerade "flimmern" und "ruckeln" in einen Topf 

Ein "ruckelfreies" Spiel ist ab ca 25 fps gegeben. Je nach Spiel und Augen eben (einige brauchen mindestens 50fps für schnelle Shooter  ). Dafür ist natürlich die Systemleistung zuständig.

Obs flimmerfrei ist, bestimmt aber dein Display (ob nun TV oder Monitor). Ob nun 10 oder 100 fps, wenn dein Display, sagen wir 100Hz hat, wird da (je nach Displayart) nix flimmern.

Und je nach Display-Technologie braucht man da weit mehr als "für die Augen sichtbaren" 25fps, bzw 25Hz. Ein Röhrenfernseher flimmert auch bei 100Hz noch. Kann man also alles nicht pauschalisieren 

(wobei das mit den 24/25fps für die Augen auch nicht ganz stimmt, man braucht eigentlich mehr)


----------



## The_Rock (11. Januar 2010)

c0re1987 schrieb:


> Ich habe grade noch mals versucht mit nem Notebook über einen VGA anschluß auf 24Hz zu stellen. Die Funktion war mir erneut nicht ergeben, das niedrigste was ich einstellen konnte war 60Hz. Was mir laut Treiber empfholen wurde war 75Hz (woher hat er das?). Notebook ATI 1400Express.
> 
> Das wenn ich Games Spiele die FPS sich ständig ändern, und wenn ich 100 FPS habe, habe ich natürlich keine 200 Hz. Aber wenn ich drunter komme muss doch ein "Qualitätsverlust" entstehen?!
> 
> Gruß



Wieso sollte es Qualitätsverluste geben? Der Bildschirm gibt immer die Bilddaten der letzten Infos (die von der GraKa kommen) aus. Sprich: Ein 100Hz Display zeigt bei 25fps jedes Bild 4x an.
Wenns unsynchron wird (sagen wir bei 30fps), dann kommt es bei schnellen Bewegungen zu Schlieren (nennt man das so?)... man erkennt halt kurrzeitig ne horizontale Bildteilung (ich glaub das hat jeder mal gesehn ).
Hier kommt VSYNC ins Spiel: Das synchronisiert die Bildausgabe wieder, auf Kosten von fps und -je nach Spiel- auch Inputlags.

Was den VGA Ausgang angeht: Ich glaub der is net "HD-Kompatibel". Da funktionieren viele Sachen nicht.
Nen HD-TV schließt man am besten per HDMI/DVI an.


----------



## david430 (11. Januar 2010)

ich danke für die ausführliche erklärung, wozu 100 hz zu gebrauchen sind... ist wohl nix für mich


----------



## cultraider (10. Oktober 2014)

sorry, dass ich diesen alten Thread wieder hochkrame, aber wie sieht es denn bei 3d tv geräten mit shutterbrillen aus?

ich hab nen samsung ue46f6500 mit 200hz. also eigentlich müsste es sich hier doch um ein effektiv 100hz panel handeln oder sehe ich das falsch?

wenn ja, gibts da treiber für oder soll ich mal probieren ne custon res im treiber bei fullhd @100hz zu erstellen?


----------



## JoM79 (10. Oktober 2014)

Wüsste jetzt keinen TV der mit mehr als 60Hz von einem PC angesprochen wird.


----------



## Superwip (10. Oktober 2014)

Gibt schon welche aber viele sind es nicht.


----------



## cultraider (10. Oktober 2014)

und warum sollte das nicht gehen?
erklärung bitte. aber ist doch so, dass die tv geräte mit 100hz arbeiten oder?


----------



## Rabber (11. Oktober 2014)

Ich denke schon das die auch 100Hz könnten aber soviel ich weiß ist mit HDMI nicht viel mehr als 60Hz bei 1080p drin, da bräuchte man schon DVI-D oder DP aber beide sind nur sehr selten bei TV's zu finden.Eine Custom Auflösung kann man zwar erstellen da ist aber bei 75Hz Schluss außerdem habe ich dann Framskipping also die Frames werden einfach übersprungen heißt also das mehr als 60Hz nicht möglich sind.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (11. Oktober 2014)

cultraider schrieb:


> und warum sollte das nicht gehen?
> erklärung bitte. aber ist doch so, dass die tv geräte mit 100hz arbeiten oder?


 
Weil 99,9% aller TVs - egal ob sie mit 100, 200 oder 600 Hz beworben werden als EINGANGSFREQUENZ nur maximal 60Hz bei der nativen Auflösung unterstützen.
Man kann zwar versuchen den TV zu übertakten - aber selbst da ist meiner Erfahrung nach bei maximal 70-75Hz Schluß.
Mein Samsung UE46EH5200 setzt z.B: schon bei 66Hz aus.

Und beim Spielen will man nun wirklich keine Zwischenbildberechnung haben


----------



## Rabber (11. Oktober 2014)

Biste dir sicher das deine Glotze auch die 66Hz anzeigt? Kannste ja mal mit den Frameskipping test ausprobieren also Glotze abfotografieren... Man kann Frameskipping auch gut daran erkennen, dass der Mauszeiger etwas hackt und nicht so flüssig ist wie bei nativen 60Hz ohne Frameskipping.


----------



## 4C3 (14. Oktober 2014)

Die Hz Angaben bei Fernsehern sind  Werbe-Blabla und ergeben sich aus billiger Zwischenbildberechnung dies zu einem erhöhten Input-Lag führt und zu "leichten" Artefakten.
Wenn ich bei meinem Fernseher 400 Hz aktiviere (Philips 6500) kann ich kein einziges Spiel zocken da hierfür 4..5..6.. Frames im Zwischenbuffer stecken.
Erst im "Spiele" Modus funktioniert es OHNE Input-Lag und da läuft der Fernseher @1080P/60 Hz OHNE "fake Hz".



> Wüsste jetzt keinen TV der mit mehr als 60Hz von einem PC angesprochen wird.



Gibt es auch nicht, lässt HDMI 1.4a auch gar nicht zu bei 1080P.
Würde nur bei 720P funktionieren.
Alle 1080P Fernseher haben somit "echte" 60 Hz.

Und die Zwischenbildberechnung funktioniert "logischerweise" nur gut wenn es sich um ein eher statisches Bild handelt mit einem schnell bewegenden Objekt (Tennis, Fußball etc.) - Ansonsten kann man das knicken und es helfen nur mehr FPS.
In Spielen kommt ja auch noch der erhöhte Input-Lag hinzu.

Wer den PC gewohnt ist kennt das Problem...

Paar Freunde von mir spielen mit "fake Hz" auf der Konsole; für mich ist das absolut "unspielbar". Der Lag liegt irgendwo bei 50-100-150 ms. Ich muss das immer ausschalten.


----------



## Superwip (14. Oktober 2014)

HDMI ab 1.3 ermöglicht 120Hz bei Full-HD allerdings ist dieser Modus nicht explizit im Standard definiert. Es gibt nur sehr wenige TVs (wohl aber etliche Beamer) die das unterstützen. HDMI 2.0 würde theoretisch sogar maximal 288Hz unterstützen aber das wurde wohl noch nirgendwo umgesetzt.  Das ein TV mit xHz beworben wird heißt jedenfalls noch lange nicht das er diese Frequenz auch Eingangsseitig (oder überhaupt) unterstützt.


----------

